# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Dendroboard.com

## COREY

Had a second bad experience there.  I got called a troll.  I got so angry i had to quit the website.  They just arnt friendly people... IM sorry just not the right forum for me.  Its a harder format to understand...but the people made it a miserable experience.  MORE THAT ONE PERSON AS WELL!  Not bashing all the members...but very few gave me advice where it was needed...rather shot down my ideas and didnt back it up with supporting information as we do here on the frog forum... I just can't believe how bad that experience was..... It felt worse than getting ripped off at a store or car dealership... =(

----------


## Lija

hey troll lol  :Smile:  don't take it close. never been on that forum, but you know, some people have strong opinions about something and I'm ok with that as long as there are facts to back it up. i found each online community has certain tone of communication, it is a matter of finding one that suits you.  For me this forum is the best on so many levels, you find support, advice, anything when you need it and fast.

----------


## Lisa

dude those people on dendroboard are BARBARIC!  Wow just wow. You seem pretty tough and extremely knowledgeable, but geeez! They're nuts. I'll keep rooting for you and I look forward to seeing your research progress . I'm scared to ever say anything in there. I like reading information on there since their are stone very knowledgeable folks on their, but they scare me lol. Definitely found my home on here.

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## bill

sorry to hear you had a difficult time over at dendroboard Corey. it's a sham too, because the founder, Kyle, is a great guy (he is also the founder of plantedtank.net (which he sold)). i too had several bad experiences there. i found it to be very elitist and "cliquey". if you are not one of the guys building multimillion dollar vivs, then you are nobody. that's why i came here and found a "home". 

you really wanna freak them out? sign up under a different account and tell them you are building a 500 gallon viv that will house 4 different morphs of tincs, a herd of leucs and a breeding pair of geckos. then just sit back and let the flaming begin!! i'm pretty sure a few of them might even have their heads explode!! LOL

for what it is worth, we're glad to have you, and everyone else on here, here  :Smile:

----------


## Lisa

Bill that would be hysterical


 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## COREY

> sorry to hear you had a difficult time over at dendroboard Corey. it's a sham too, because the founder, Kyle, is a great guy (he is also the founder of plantedtank.net (which he sold)). i too had several bad experiences there. i found it to be very elitist and "cliquey". if you are not one of the guys building multimillion dollar vivs, then you are nobody. that's why i came here and found a "home". 
> 
> you really wanna freak them out? sign up under a different account and tell them you are building a 500 gallon viv that will house 4 different morphs of tincs, a herd of leucs and a breeding pair of geckos. then just sit back and let the flaming begin!! i'm pretty sure a few of them might even have their heads explode!! LOL
> 
> for what it is worth, we're glad to have you, and everyone else on here, here


HAHA thanks Bill.. REALLY FUNNY! However I am not in the hobby to piss people off. Im truely here to learn as much as I can before I earn my degree in biology while helping the animal (amphibian) kingdoms =P. I get called wierd every day for my passion with my frogs at my actual job .. Although its a bit discouraging at times I am thankfull they do make fun of me from time to time because im sure I would have a passion that would be over extreme and I would be a complete jerk to those people that I saw do something wrong or mentioned a statement that was off key. (kinda like dendroboard did) In the few days I was there i did meet some people that privated me and gave me suggestions to the theories I mentioned and FINE TUNED them rather than DEBUNK them. SO although my complaint still stands It is still a positive experience. I am more of an optimistic person and look for the best in both sides of the story. (or in this case best sides of each forum). 

I do remember a private message i recieved from an UNDISCLOSED USER that mentioned why do i keep mentioning money. "We dont care about money here." That kind of set me back and look a bit as well. Money is an object for me as my career is strictly based on taxpayers dollars (MILITARY). My hobbies have to be quite limited as far as funding goes. SO bill you are totally right when it comes to that!! 

MOVING ON NOW =) For those users that still use Dboard. Please do. There are alot of valid points they bring up to their arguements and stories. Just not the kind of attention that is wanted or desired.

----------


## Lija

agree with Bill, we are sure happy to have you, your experience and ideas here.  as for calling weird, I'm sure whoever have more the 3-4 frogs is weird to non frog people, and who has more the that .... lol... i guess mental illness in about to be diagnozed.

 off topic a bit - i think John ( founder of this forum) was banned from dendroboard... at least i remember something about it, might be wrong

----------


## Carlos

> ...before I earn my degree in biology ... Money is an object for me as my career is strictly based on taxpayers dollars (MILITARY). ....


Where are you studying at Corey?  What service branch?  Active duty or dependent?

As Lija mentioned, each forum has a "language" and ambiance.  I've found the ambiance is usually somehow related to the subject.  Also, some relatively calm subject forums have mini-claques that can become vicious and attack in packs  if you go against their established rules  :Mad:  .  

I like FF and post here because it's nice helping with the sick frogs  :Frog Smile:  .  Still, have to do it carefully, since I'm more of a African Bullfrog than a nice tree frog  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## bill

you bring up an excellent point Corey. there are some true wizards over on DB. the wealth of knowledge is immense and staggering. i still have many friends who still frequent there.(even i occasionally lurk there...lol) it's just a matter of doing the research. and like Carlos said, every forum has their own decorum. you just need to figure it out. heck, we even have our own ways here, and i am sure that for new comers, it is very daunting. i know it was for me when i first started on this forum. but i enjoy it so much that even though i no longer am a true frog keeper, just a frog visitor, i still post because i love the forum so much. especially the people. for me to stick around, is a testament to the forum and it's members  :Smile:

----------


## bill

> as for calling weird, I'm sure whoever have more the 3-4 frogs is weird to non frog people, and who has more the that .... lol... i guess mental illness in about to be diagnozed.


i would be happy to just be called weird, the guys i work with call me the freak with the frogs, a name i am very proud of  :Smile:

----------


## Caspian

I just checked out the DB and also spotted the thread on which you introduced yourself, Corey, and I really don't blame you for leaving. I could never imagine anyone on the Frog Forum being that rude! Heck, I'd not survive a day if I introduced myself there!

I'm sorry you had to experience that. But we're glad to have you here  :Smile:

----------


## demon amphibians

I get called a freak too especially when i bring up the fact that i have thousands of roaches in my closet I really get it dumped on me for that one. but people use freak as  justification for a lack of better understanding.

Dendroboard.com sounds like face book around election time. If i ever get board i will head over there to start a ruckus :AR15: . For now FF is the place to be.

----------


## Caspian

> I get called a freak too especially when i bring up the fact that i have thousands of roaches in my closet I really get it dumped on me for that one. but people use freak as  justification for a lack of better understanding.


It's the same for me at school. People my age tend to criticize people with a different or unique interest/hobby, so you can imagine what happens when I bring up my amphibians. Once, a teacher even told me I should cook my beloved bullfrog, Gnag, up on a barbecue since she's an invasive species, despite the fact that I had explained how much care and time goes into her just previously. He might've been joking, but that's no way to talk to someone about their pets, especially if they care about them as much as I do.

I know how you feel about the roaches situation too. People criticize me about culturing a woodlouse colony that's 500 strong (I'm attempting to breed the woodlice I've found with orange coloration currently to see if the offspring will have the same unique coloration). I mean, so what? It's not their problem, so why should they criticize someone about it?

----------


## COREY

I attend city college of san diego... i graduated from ASHWORTH UNIVERSITY in Georgia back in 2008 but i wanted to get an actual major out of my conservation degree.  SO i chose Biology back early last year and have been pursuing it since.    I am active duty navy.  I cant release much of anything else about my career on here.. Im sure you can understand why. =P

----------


## Lija

wow Corey! active duty navy/frog freak! impressive. :Big Applause:

----------


## COREY

Yes We are rare breed. HAHA Although i am not the only one that is military and a frog freak... =P  there are a couple others on this forum if they wish to announce it =P  Come to think of it i think we should hang out more..haha we have been strictly business since we met haha.  Wonder if they are up for it?

----------


## demon amphibians

[QUOTE=CJ PELCHER;176613]Yes We are rare breed. HAHA Although i am not the only one that is military and a frog freak... =P  there are a couple others on this forum if they wish to announce it =P  Come to think of it i think we should hang out more..haha we have been strictly business since we met haha.  Wonder if they are up for it?[/QUOTE ]

I will say it! yup i am in the navy also, and my job is very closely related to cj's. That is all i will say about that :AR15: . The world is a small place. We should get together and burn some steaks.

----------


## COREY

THere wont be any roaches on my steak right?  Or marinated in them?  RIGHT?  lol  hahaha just kidding

----------


## demon amphibians

haha oh hell no. I was watching man vs wild once and thought heck i could eat one if i had to. then one got out and i accidentally stepped on it... certainly changed my mind they are a lot juicer then once thought.

----------


## COREY

> haha oh hell no. I was watching man vs wild once and thought heck i could eat one if i had to. then one got out and i accidentally stepped on it... certainly changed my mind they are a lot juicer then once thought.


 :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Carlos

> I attend city college of san diego... i graduated from ASHWORTH UNIVERSITY in Georgia back in 2008 but i wanted to get an actual major out of my conservation degree.  SO i chose Biology back early last year and have been pursuing it since.    I am active duty navy.  I cant release much of anything else about my career on here.. Im sure you can understand why. =P


That is cool, we got some things in common  :Cool:  !  My B.S. was Biology (Botany) and Master was Marine Biology (Phycology).  Did not do much with it because joined the Navy and then did 20 years as a Special Operations Officer with EOD, Underwater Mine Countermeasures, and Anti-Terrorism as my forte. That was a lifetime ago, now i'm retired and reentered the civilian world by studying Chinese Medicine and Shiatsu  :Smile:  .  Humm... we are derailing this thread  :Big Grin:  .  Good luck in your studies  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Lija

men.... what is up with you navy guys and frogs and steaks with marinated roaches? lol

----------


## Carlos

> men.... what is up with you navy guys and frogs and steaks with marinated roaches? lol


You have no idea the stuff I had to eat overseas in both jungle and when "social etiquette" required it  :Frog Surprise:  !

----------


## bill

> men.... what is up with you navy guys and frogs and steaks with marinated roaches? lol


the chocolate covered ones are tasty. thinks rasinettes with a bit of crunch  :Wink:

----------


## demon amphibians

think of a chocolate covered cherry tomato it pops when you bite it  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lija

lol i think i better stick with plain steak without anything on it or served separately  :Smile:  thank you   :Smile:

----------


## COREY

HAHA you guys are AWESOME!!!

----------


## Lynn

> Had a second bad experience there.  I got called a troll.  I got so angry i had to quit the website.  They just arnt friendly people... IM sorry just not the right forum for me.  Its a harder format to understand...but the people made it a miserable experience.  MORE THAT ONE PERSON AS WELL!  Not bashing all the members...but very few gave me advice where it was needed...rather shot down my ideas and didnt back it up with supporting information as we do here on the frog forum... I just can't believe how bad that experience was..... It felt worse than getting ripped off at a store or car dealership... =(


Corey ,
Don't you worry, Just come  "home " to FF  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> I attend city college of san diego... i graduated from ASHWORTH UNIVERSITY in Georgia back in 2008 but i wanted to get an actual major out of my conservation degree.  SO i chose Biology back early last year and have been pursuing it since.    I am active duty navy.  I cant release much of anything else about my career on here.. Im sure you can understand why. =P


Good luck Corey!
Thank you for all you do and have done !  :Triumphant: 
Lynn

----------

CJ PELCHER

----------


## Heather

This has lead into a fun thread  :Smile: . I am enjoying reading it.

Funny you guys are mentioning roaches and steaks...every time I feed my Bully or pacs I always say, here is your steak dinner  :Big Grin: . 

I betcha they taste like chicken, lol!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BonnieLorraine

Sorry you had a bad experience over there. I tend to stick to the plant section on db, I know I can't get into too much trouble there (even though I do get some rather amusing scoldings for my posts on occasion). If you don't mind a bit of a drive and want to meet some other froggers, we're having a meet at my house next weekend with some folks from San Diego heading up as well.

----------


## COREY

I might.... i have had fellows froggers come to my place  as well 2 weekends ago. Im might be interested...private me for specifics.

----------

